# Changer le port du serveur FTP



## benR (8 Mars 2003)

salut !

J'aimerais savoir comment changer le port du serveur FTP sur MacOS X (le FW de mon école empeche les connexions sur le port 21).

Pour le moment, je lance le serveur FTP via les prefs systèmes, donc pas grand chose de pointu...

merci de votre aide !


----------



## grenoble (11 Mars 2003)

le serveur ftp sur MacOS X s'appelle "ftpd" tu peux donc faire un "man ftpd" dans le terminal pour en savoir plus sur les options possible pour configurer ce programme.

le serveur ftp est configuré dans inetd.conf, tu peux faire un "cat inetd.conf" pour voir comment est appelé ftpd, tu trouveras une ligne semblable:


```
ftp    stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/libexec/tcpd               ftpd -l
```

tu peux ajouter des options à la fin de la ligne, en complétant "ftpd -l" avec l'option qui désigne le port d'écoute.


----------



## benR (12 Mars 2003)

merci !

je vais tester ça


----------

